# 2012 Mausoleum for the Noob



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I finally made time to get this project started!!

My attempt is to create a mausoleum with no building experience and very limited haunt expertise. Sounds like a good idea right?  Each wall and the roof is designed to come apart for easy transport and storage.

Frame is built from scrap 2x4s and some 1x1s i purchased. Will be skinned with 1 inch foam board.

I plan on carving the round pillars that will be in the front. I don't want to spend the money to have someone make them for me, WAY to expensive and I'm already well over $250 in. Anyone seen any tutorials on something like this? Haven't been able to find much so I'll probably dig in with my hotwire and hope for the best.

Any suggestions on anything else would be greatly appreciated!!

Here's where I'm at so far:
_*























*_


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

NemesisGenesis said:


> I plan on carving the round pillars that will be in the front. I don't want to spend the money to have someone make them for me, WAY to expensive and I'm already well over $250 in.


Looks like a good start.

I also am planning on building a crypt for this year but need to get some other things done first.

As far as the project builds I have come across, the idea I was going to use for the front columns are Sonotubes. They are used for concrete footings and can be found at Lowes or Home depot type stores. They are a durable cardboard that would then need to be covered with the material of your choice.

IIRC, the 12" diameter ones were about $10 apiece for a 6' section.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Holy crap, this thing is going to be huge. Cant wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Just judging by the pics, your roof is going to sag a bit in the next few years. You might want to add a support under the peak of the roof.

Hope this helps.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

You my friend are not F'en Around!! can't wait to see it finished... what the heck are you gonna do with it during the off season lol!!!???


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Tokwik, you just saved me a crap load of time, thank you!! These Sonotubes will work great. 

Thanks Bio, I'll throw some support beams in if it does. I'm building it so I'll have complete access to the frame from the inside. Considering I don't know what I'm doing, I designed everything to not be permenant in case I screw it up or it breaks.  

I also designed it to completely come apart. The side and back walls are attached by heavy duty door hinges and the roof slides on and is clamped into place. The front wall, including the pillars will slide into place once the roof is on. It'll still take up space but not nearly as much.

More to come, goal is to have it completely skinned (without detail trim) this weekend.

Thanks again for the feedback!!


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, but I can't take credit for the sonotubes.

I have this last project to finish before I can start on my own mausoleum, but I was planning on following the guidelines outlined by RavenManor.

Raven Manor Mausoleum 

Glad I could help some,


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you have, or have access to, coffee cans, you can use them as an armature for your pillars, or if you have enough cans, you can use stacks of cans to create the pillars. Those cans are designed to stack, so you can punch a hole in the middle of the bottom on each of the cans, then run a length of rebar into the ground and through the cans to keep them upright. If you can only get a few cans, you can space them out on the rebar and then wrap cardboard around them to give you your pillars. If you don't need your pillars to be that big in diameter, you might talk to some local carpet companies, the people at Lowes or Home Depot about getting some of the cardboard tubes (before they get broken up) that the carpet comes on. Some painters tape, a large bottle cap to use as a template, and an airbrush or cans of spray-paint will give you a quick and easy way to have fluted columns.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

One of the reasons why I never considered one was where the heck to store it but pulling it apart makes it an option. Look forward to your progress.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I bet this is going to be pretty bad ass! Can't wait to see more pictures as you progress.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

The pillars look great, I was able to find the Sonotubes at HD. I will post pics tomorrow.

I have to start thinking about the front wall and entryway now. There's a lot of options I suppose. Any suggestions?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are people going to enter it, or just look in through an open doorway or window?
It makes a big difference. If the guest are going to enter into the building, then the structure needs to be fairly robust/sturdy. People touch things habitually, they will push and tug on doors and walls, and if they get frightened or panic, they may literally run into the building's walls or support structure. If people are only going to view the interior from a doorway opening, then you can put up barricades to keep them out of touching range.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

They will look through it from a distance they can't touch. The FCG will reside here so I'd like the opening to be big. I'm thinking I'll construct fencing similar to what my graveyard fence will look like. 

Also, I purchased like 25 pool noodles. I guess nobody buys them in bulk because I got a bunch of funny looks. I've seen people use them for a bunch of stuff. Maybe I can use them to detail or shape the opening?


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, finished reattaching the wall panels and reinforcing the walls. 

















That's my hundred lb. retriever in the pics for perspective.

Next piece is the front wall. I'd like to do something cool, not just an arch but I suppose that would work. Any suggestions are much appreciated.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Your mausoleum is looking so good! The columns are looking great, what a fantastic idea! And I adore your golden retriever! What a baby doll!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Why do you think it's a noob project??


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Wow what a great dog house! Just kidding that looks great, never would know you didnt know what you were doing! I keep thinking I should build one of those and use it as a storage shed the rest of the year for all the rest of my holloween stuff..cant wait to see it finished


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Pumpkin!!

LH, I would consider myself a noob because I decided to ramp up the "haunt" (AKA Halloween decorations to those fellow noobs) about a month before last Halloween so I haven't tackled any major projects yet. I also have ZERO experience building things. In fact the majority of cost to build this has been buying all the tools necessary. Things like clamps, measuring tools, table saw, a Drummel, etc. 

It's funny you say that scarry, my other little dog loves to do his business in private and he thinks this is his personal outhouse. I've had to block off access to avoid land mines when working on it.  

Still looking for some inspiration on the entry.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that's bigger than I thought it was going to be, now that I see the dog with it

I had posted this video of shots taken at a cemetery in Gettysburg in another thread a while ago as an inspiration source. About a minute or so in, there are some photos of mausoleums that you might like if you're looking for some ideas on the entry.

Gettysburg :: TombstoneStylesSlideshow.mp4 video by bontom - Photobucket


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

NemesisGenesis said:


> LH, I would consider myself a noob because I decided to ramp up the "haunt" (AKA Halloween decorations to those fellow noobs) about a month before last Halloween so I haven't tackled any major projects yet. I also have ZERO experience building things. In fact the majority of cost to build this has been buying all the tools necessary. Things like clamps, measuring tools, table saw, a Drummel, etc.
> 
> Still looking for some inspiration on the entry.


Nice use of sonotubes, I would have never thought about that. How much did those set you back? Next time if you make a column try slitting a sheet of insulating board, length-wise, 1" apart so you can wrap it around a column structure. Similar to how you see curved ceiling soffits in buildings. They use pre cut/slit metal studs to curve and snake walls.

What are you going to do for decor on the gable?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't know if you experience large amounts of wind where you are but if you do you might want to consider some cross bracing as in high winds might snap the foam.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

scream1973 said:


> I don't know if you experience large amounts of wind where you are but if you do you might want to consider some cross bracing as in high winds might snap the foam.


That's true, I didn't even look at that. Give it some shear value. If you can't cross brace with wood, do it with metal straps.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't decide if the doors should be bigger. Im think maybe it should be the whole space in between the columns? Can I get some opinions? Thanks so much!!

















.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Also, thanks for the tips on reinforcing the boards. Fortunately I learned that lesson the last storm we had a week ago and not in October. I put another 1x1 on the side walls and 2 more on the back wall.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd vote for the width of the column bases. Might make for an easier transition on any detailing. Although where you have it now could make for some nice framing around the entrance. 

Keep in mind that you are controlling the viewing area in front. If you want to limit the space where TOT's can see your FCG, then keep it narrow.For example, have them positioned perfectly in front of the mausoleum occupied with viewing the ghost and not expecting the startle coming from behind.

I guess it all depends on your setup, and your own personal tastes. Looks like great progress so far.


----------



## RFSystems (Jul 29, 2012)

Cut some narrow stripes out of the foam and add some trim to the front of the apex.

Don't be too restrictive on your door size if you plan on coming through it a lot. You can always use lighting to hide in a shadow.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I decided to just use what I had for now. It's easier to cut more off than add more back.

I think it does the trick. Keep in mind this thing is pretty big, the opening right now is 4ft x 6ft. My other dog was hanging out with me tonight so I used him for perspective. One of these days I'll have someone else out here helping so I can get in the shot.


















...and yeah def gonna add more detail once the overall structure is done, if I don't run out of time of course.


----------

